# Crypto Payments accepted @ Detailed Clean!



## DetailedClean

*Crypto Payments accepted @ Detailed Clean!*

Detailed Clean is happy to announce that we now accept Bitcoin, Ethereum and Litecoin for all online checkout payments. Pay for your detailing supplies in crypto!

This makes us proud to be one of the first and few detailing stores in the world to accept crypto payments.



Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

